# Wicker baskets n' more



## rupertspal42 (May 12, 2009)

Baskets!!

I haven't bought from here yet because I sorta forgot I had these guys book marked.. but the have all kinds of baskets i'm not sure how much cheaper they are from say Michael's or something though


----------



## AshleyR (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting! Some of those baskets are a tad on the pricey side though! :O

Do you have a Dollarama near you? The one near me has a huge selection of baskets that are really nice - and they're all $1.25 or less!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 13, 2009)

Well my family lives out in the country lmao they have to drive almost 30 min to wal mart hahah there's a michael's and dollar general and such in Tyler which is about 45 min... but at Ft. Hood there's all kinds of things like Dollar Tree and Hobby Lobby.. now I saw online that Dollar tree had some nifty looking baskets.. but I didn't see much so I was like hmmm...


----------



## KSL (May 13, 2009)

hehe.. learn basketweaving? lol
just kidding.....


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 13, 2009)

thought of it lol


----------



## mamaT (May 13, 2009)

I guess I'm a cheapo, I always check the clearance or sale links on websites, sometimes you can find some good buys.  When I looked here there are some of the baskets that are very reasonably priced.  Some of them are priced better than the ones I found at the salvation army store.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 14, 2009)

Oh really?   hmmm


----------



## KSL (May 14, 2009)

Not a cheapo!  I do the same thing!  
Its the first link I try and find on any site! LOL
Find some pretty good bargoons that way!  Its called being .... thrifty?  no.... economical?.... no...... 

Oh!  Resourceful <----------

I also try and get as much in the order as possible to max out shipping costs.  It makes no sense to me to pay $10 to ship one little thing.

Victoria sounds like you have the same craft disease I do... you know.. you look at something and think "hmm.. I wonder if I can make that from scratch?"


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 14, 2009)

yes i do.. it drives me family insane to.. my mom and I will go to wal mart and i'm like hmm i wanna see what's new in the arts n' crafts area.. and walk away with things to do lmao i've been like this since I was a kiddo to.. I used to make my own earrings and pins outta the plaster of paris stuff lmao and then paint them! (They weren't very good.. but my mom still wore them proudly) 

I'm the same way.. if i'm going to pay 20 bucks for shipping I want my moneys worth lmao! that gets me in to big ju-ju to..   I'll have to take pictures of my room and my craft room when I return home so I can post them.. my mom says you can't walk in to my room anymore because all the things i've bought and sent home!!! HAHAHA I'm like ooo it's not that bad.. she was like ok you ordered 60 pounds of sea salt!! I was like but it was on ssaallleeeee!!!


----------



## KSL (May 14, 2009)

hahha.... my bf said the same thing the first time I came home with 50lbs of sea salt!  and my answer was similar... "its cheaper to buy in bulk"!

I'ev been crafty since I was wee too.  My long list of "attempted crafts" in extensive.. friendly plastic, Fimo, beading, crosstitch, sewing, painting (those plaster figurines), geez.... the things that have stuck are scrapbooking/cardmaking, soaps, and I just completed my first crocheted dishcloth last night! LOL!

I recently saw this fabric dying thing at this show I was at... but I thought, I'd better NOT!

I'm like that at home too - we reno'd our kitchen ourselves and we're going to build gates for our deck at the cottage this weekend.  I am NOT NOT NOT paying someone $250 PER GATE when I can get some 2x4s and make them myself for $60 in materials!!

We'd get along great IRL, lol that is if I could find you underneath all your stuff!


----------



## Tabitha (May 14, 2009)

I use the local Dollar Tree. The last time I was in the store I saw a sign that you could buy their items online by the case.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 15, 2009)

KSL - Yes I prefer to make my own things as well because it is WAY cheaper!!  My mom just sent me another email today and said they have 0% room left for all my things and she needed to know what else I had bought haha.. I was like... ok just move my camping gear outside and cover witha tarp please.  she's freaking out and i'm sure it's because my step dad is getting mad haha but i'll be home in like 2 wks so i'll be able to go through and inventory everything..

Tab - yeah I was looking online and saw a few baskets.. some of them looked like for easter though.. I want to buy in person I think that way I can really get a look and feel of em haha


----------

